# Quince



## RegionRat (Sep 2, 2013)

I have one quince tree loaded with fruit. I didnt know what a quince was till I bought this house. Has anyone ever made wine from this fruit? 

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 2, 2013)

lucky you...i should be excellent. I have made jelly out of it, and its really good...should make good wine..
wonder about the color...would it stay kinda yellow are turn pink...
keep us posted on this, maybe i will go buy some..and try .


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 2, 2013)

I Googled 'making Quince Wine' and found three recipes. They all say to grate the fruit and boil it for 15 min. One of recipes uses dried apricots and another uses raisins. They all use lemon zest or juice.

According to Jack Keller, ” Grate the quinces as close to the core as possible without including seeds. Boil pulp in water for 15 minutes (not longer or wine may not clear). Pour through nylon straining bag onto sugar in primary. Let bag drip drain (do not squeeze) while stirring to dissolve sugar.”

After I strain the pulp in nylon bag and let drip do you think I discard the pulp or put it in the bag of pulp in the must and let it ferment along with the juice? I am leaning towards discarding the pulp because of clearing issues, but I havent a clue.

What ph should I shoot for? 

One more thing, how do I know when they are ripe? They are as hard as billiard balls now.


RR


----------



## kryptonitewine (Sep 2, 2013)

No idea when they are ripe but I think putting the bag of fruit in the must is a must!!!!!


----------

